

Ask HN: How do you manage your logins? - j0y101

There are so many websites and web apps we use that managing logins for those sites has become a challenge. How do you do it?
======
reginaldo
I use the suggestion given by Joel Spolsky[1]: having the binaries of password
gorilla for Windows, Linux and Mac OS X all on my dropbox. The cool thing
about this is all my passwords are different for one another but I only have
to remember one...

[1] <http://www.joelonsoftware.com/items/2008/09/11b.html>

------
adambyrtek
I use LastPass[1] to store most of my passwords. It has extensions for every
popular browser, auto-fill capabilities and a lot of additional features I
don't really care about.

The only password I don't store there is the one for Gmail. It's the most
important account for me, moreover it's the place where all the password
recovery emails are sent.

I spent some time researching the architecture of LastPass and I'm quite
confident that it's secure enough. The decryption takes place on the client
side and passwords are not visible to anybody who doesn't know my master key.

<http://lastpass.com/>

------
GnarfGnarf
RoboForm. It is indispensable. It encourages good security because now you can
use meaningless, random 15-character passwords that are different for every
site. It's a pleasure to use. Signing on to a site is a breeze: Roboform not
only remembers your password, but also the site's URL, and your User ID.

Caveat: you must include the Roboform password file in your daily backup.

I also print every user ID/password, and keep them in a binder with alphabetic
tabs.

(I do not work for Roboform not have any financial interest in the company).

------
bigfudge
1password (Mac only I'm afraid) and dropbox.

~~~
firefoxNX
1Passwd for Windows is in beta now

------
ed1901
1Password with Dropbox integration is the most elegant solution, assuming all
of your machines are Mac's.

------
Reedge
Roboform Online (<http://www.roboform.com>)

